# 29 gallon



## jjtf00 (Nov 2, 2009)

what other fish could go in a 29 gallon tank with a dwarf lion fish? what other things could i add so its just not my lion fish?


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

I would consider any of the Centropyge angelfish, such as the Coral Beauty.


----------



## jjtf00 (Nov 2, 2009)

Pasfur said:


> I would consider any of the Centropyge angelfish, such as the Coral Beauty.



what about a clown fish?


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

Most Clownfish would not work, but there are a couple of species that are regularly offered for sale in the 5'' to 6'' size, such as the Gold Banded Maroon Clownfish. This should work fine with a DWARF LION. However, looking at your picture in the other thread, you do not have a Dwarf, you have a Volitan.


----------



## jjtf00 (Nov 2, 2009)

Pasfur said:


> Most Clownfish would not work, but there are a couple of species that are regularly offered for sale in the 5'' to 6'' size, such as the Gold Banded Maroon Clownfish. This should work fine with a DWARF LION. However, looking at your picture in the other thread, you do not have a Dwarf, you have a Volitan.


 i was just kidding around about those two pictures. that lionfish is what i want to have one day and that 10 gallon reef was just awesome. pasfur seriously though, sorry about everything latley if i have made you irratated. i have a video of my tank and my DWARF lion fish i really want you to see. you and everyone else on this forum have helped me create it. how do i get a video from my phone on to the site?


----------



## terryap (Sep 22, 2009)

wow, this was a joke I did not find funny ??


----------



## jjtf00 (Nov 2, 2009)

terryap said:


> wow, this was a joke I did not find funny ??


i did


----------



## terryap (Sep 22, 2009)

I am guessing you haven't hit puberty yet, which would explain the level of maturity in what you find funny


----------



## jjtf00 (Nov 2, 2009)

terryap said:


> I am guessing you haven't hit puberty yet, which would explain the level of maturity in what you find funny


yeah i guess your right.?.?.


----------



## mrdemin (Oct 4, 2009)

No that wasn't funny at all.. Athough that 10g was nice it wasn't yours, good luck w/ yours


----------

